

Rails 3.1 HackFest - spastorino
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/7/14/rails-3-1-hackfest

======
nfm
I've been hitting the rails blog twice a day for the last three weeks waiting
for 3.1 to be released.

Lets get involved and squash some bugs!

------
arisey
New York hackers will gather on July 24 for a Rails 3.1 hackfest. RSVP
<http://www.meetup.com/ruby-75/events/25578641/>

------
freedrull
Are there any IRL hackfests for the Seattle area planned?

~~~
texel
Not sure if you've ever checked it out, but the seattle.rb meetings on
Tuesdays at Vivace on Broadway are usually well attended, and both Aaron
Patterson and Eric Hodel are usually there. It's like having a superstar
Ruby/Rails team at your fingertips, and everyone is super helpful.

------
qnm
This is a great idea. 3.1 is way more 'breaky' than I'd expect from a point
release, but the new features are great. Let's make it an awesome release!

~~~
seanmccann
What major issues are you having?

~~~
rufo
I'm curious as well. While I haven't upgraded any older projects, I started a
new project on 3.1.rc4 several weeks ago and (besides deprecation warnings for
some testing tools) have had very few problems that grabbing a newer gem
couldn't fix.

~~~
qnm
There are significant changes that I wouldn't normally have expected in a
point release.

To your point, the community has rushed to support many of these changes so
it's unlikely to be a big deal.

------
dfischer
What's interesting is that this isn't on the blog page. It's only accessible
through this url unless there is some really bad caching going on?

~~~
freedrull
Its at the top of the blog page for me... <http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/>

------
jackbean
I'll probably be working on it most of saturday afternoon in Peets in
Berkeley, if anyone is interested.

------
camwest
I'm interested in setting something up in Toronto. Anyone else interested?

~~~
ryan_brunner
We usually host a hack night every second thursday in Toronto, and we're going
to move it to Sunday for this. If you're interested in attending (or could
host people on Saturday), you're more than welcome -
<http://www.meetup.com/torontoruby/events/25743841/>

~~~
camwest
Thanks Ryan. I joined up.

~~~
spastorino
I will add this to the weblog page if it's fine for you guys :)

~~~
ryan_brunner
Cool, thanks!

~~~
spastorino
Added

------
jdelsman
Would anyone be interested in participating together in Beijing, China?

------
charlesju
Anyone planning on one for San Francisco?

~~~
jackbean
"I don’t mind hosting in SF.. we could seat about 10 (with chairs) or 15-20
(if 10 people don’t mind taking the floor…"

mochaleaf.com posted in the comments that they are hosting one in SF.

